
Is it easy to understand what this thing does? - squeakywheel
http://candlestick.instapage.com/
======
marssaxman
Never heard of the "Photon" and "Electron" boards, but it's pretty easy to
guess that the CANdlestick board product is a CANbus interface, designed for
people with a level of electronics skill suitable for Arduino style projects.
I wouldn't have any use for it personally but it's easy to see where this
product might be useful if I had a newer car and wanted to tinker with it.

~~~
squeakywheel
Exactly! Interesting your comment about a newer car. What model year is your
car?

~~~
marssaxman
It's a '92 Range Rover. Not sure if it has a CAN bus but even if it does I
doubt there's anything interesting to be done with it.

~~~
squeakywheel
Nice! Yeah the OBD-II protocol was required on vehicles manufactured after
1997. Not sure if it has a CAN bus, is it fuel injected?

------
fiatjaf
Yes.

